# Business name and logo



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi all

I have decided to return to being self employed as a plumbing and heating engineer. I was previously in business but injury put a premature end to it, in the meantime my previous company name is being used locally so that's a no go.

I have come up with 2 names 

Ickleberry plumbing and heating: totally random

And 

Pulsar plumbing and heating: a mixture of names



I'm looking for some opinions on what you guys think may be best and would it have any bearing on your decision of who to use when requiring work.

I'm also open to suggestions if you have any. 

Also if any of you guys in here are in to logo design and fancy having a go please let me know, even a couple of basic ideas from anyone would be nice. I am obviously willing to pay for a final design.

Thanks for taking a look


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Cosy, plumbing & heating.

My Pleasure, plumbing & Heating

At your service, plumbing and heating

Hot boys, plumbing and heating


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

DripEze plumbing & heating

Thermo-Leke* plumbing & heatling Ltd

* yes I've deliberately spelt leak wrong in case someone else already has it

Slogan for van...


"Give me a shout, ill sort your waterworks out"


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Warmth heating& plumbing . Co.uk


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I've got photoshop on the Mac so happy to have a go at doing a logo for you if you pm me with some ideas of what sort of thing you would like . Any text you want adding 

I've done a few for djs and clubs and flyers so will certainly try to help


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Between ickleberry and pulsar I prefer pulsar.
First one sounds like it would suit a nursery more than a plumbers.
I've always wondered why people nowadays do not name their business the way people Google things.
For example no one unless they know will start a search with ickleberry but if you were called "plumbers in my area" or "plumbers in london" then you're surely gonna get found on Google.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Luke M said:


> Between ickleberry and pulsar I prefer pulsar.
> First one sounds like it would suit a nursery more than a plumbers.
> I've always wondered why people nowadays do not name their business the way people Google things.
> For example no one unless they know will start a search with ickleberry but if you were called "plumbers in my area" or "plumbers in london" then you're surely gonna get found on Google.


I think the reason for the names and Google search Is that a lot of domain names are taken so would always direct you to other companies. I know of large companies that have hundreds of domain names e.g. Plumber in London.


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

I once genuinely saw a plumbing company called Lee King Plumbing. Doing something like that would get you known and people would always remember you


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

U Bend plumbing.

You'll get loads of free advertisements with people taking pictures of the van with ER added to the end.


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

As said above, between ickleberry and pulsar I prefer pulsar.

Being honest. Don't 'get' either.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

image upload no compression

done this in a matter on minutes just to get your brain going for logo ideas. ill have a proper play over the weekend


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

ashleyman said:


> As said above, between ickleberry and pulsar I prefer pulsar.
> 
> Being honest. Don't 'get' either.


Any obvious names or using my own name are used locally. So it comes down to being a bit different, the Pulsar is a mine and the wifes names put together, Ickleberry is just totally random.

A new one to add to the mix is Wet and Warm but wonder if its a little crude.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Wet and warm is good. They always seem to stick the funny ones.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I'd go with Pulsar too.
Having a name that sounds a bit gimmicky is usually associated with crap workmanship, whereas Pulsar looks and sounds professional.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Out of the 2 you suggested I much prefer Pulse.. What I would say is that for the past 3 years if ever I have needed a "tradesman" I have always used "Checkatrade" for a recommended company in my area. I have done this on 4 occasions now and every single time it has been very very successful. Everyone I have used I would recommend and will definitely go to again should I need that service. So I would recommend you get yourself on to Checkatrade or similar. Good luck to you buddy :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

iPlumb get the copyright quick before apple do


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

SBM said:


> Out of the 2 you suggested I much prefer Pulse.. What I would say is that for the past 3 years if ever I have needed a "tradesman" I have always used "Checkatrade" for a recommended company in my area. I have done this on 4 occasions now and every single time it has been very very successful. Everyone I have used I would recommend and will definitely go to again should I need that service. So I would recommend you get yourself on to Checkatrade or similar. Good luck to you buddy :thumb:


Yeah a few people have mentioned checkatrade. Something I will look to in the future.



TonyHill said:


> I'd go with Pulsar too.
> Having a name that sounds a bit gimmicky is usually associated with crap workmanship, whereas Pulsar looks and sounds professional.


I'm not concerned about being able to get a good name as I'm quite confident in my work. I am though not very good at selling, so this is another point here checkatrade could be good to generate leads.



fozzy said:


> iPlumb get the copyright quick before apple do


Someone has that locally


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

another logo attempt. Just getting ideas at the moment until a name has been decided  i like Pulsar though


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Spike85 said:


> image upload no compression
> 
> done this in a matter on minutes just to get your brain going for logo ideas. ill have a proper play over the weekend


I like that but i just tink it could have more visual impact if you did something with the flame by incorporating it into a letter like you have with the water drip.

Im thinking of something like making the letter A up out of 3 logs and having that on fire (like a bonfire)

Or

Make a flame come out of the R - but make the little standing leg of the capital R bend to a horizontal with the flame shooting out like a pilot light in a boiler


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Of the original two, pulsar would be my choice although you may need to explain the reasoning behind it occasionally.

One thing I would say, check whether the domain name is available - much easier to set it all up than her your business ready to go, try to pick up the domain and find you can get nothing even similar to your trading name.

Some of the new top level domains may make this easier for you (I'm sure there'll be one something like .plumbing or .heating)

Good luck with it, I've found it really invigorating being my own boss so far :thumb:

Ps. On the logo, if you go with pulsar, maybe try a U-bend place of the U and the flame in place of the A (may fit better than in the R, plus it would give a bit of symmetry)


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I'll give it a go with the logos no problem , hectic last night but UFC night tonight so I'll play around while watching the fights


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

heres a little try and one of the suggestions. Will have a go at other ideas tonight

free picture hosting


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

What software are you using Spike?


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Hi mate just photoshop. Just teach myself as I go along


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Love the pipe and the flame! great work mate. :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Maxtor said:


> Love the pipe and the flame! great work mate. :thumb:


This. Excellent logo.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

more simple design


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Prefer the previous design but would pull the plumbing and heating out to be the same width as the pulsar section


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

never tried flame text before so was good to practice on


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Spike85 said:


> heres a little try and one of the suggestions. Will have a go at other ideas tonight
> 
> free picture hosting


I like this but thing the flame from the logo below would suit better



Spike85 said:


> more simple design


I quite like this too, would be interesting to see the 2 above comined in some way. Tthe only thing with this one is the P looks a bit out of place , could you try it with the P n the same font as thee rest.



Spike85 said:


> Not sure on this one, I think I like it but cant quite make up my mind.
> 
> never tried flame text before so was good to practice on


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

free image host

posted image

images

picture hosting


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Out of the ones above. Its the 3rd one down for me.

Clear, concise, and gets it all in with good visual impact


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Third for sure. Excellent logo


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I like the third one also but got a few more basic ideas to finish. Thanks for the positive comments


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Cheers Spike, I like some of your ideas please keep them coming. I like he third one as well at the moment.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Heres a couple of basic ideas. Really like the 2 flame one. with a little input or extra text i think it would look really good.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Not sure on the proportions of those. The text needs to be bigger and graphics smaller


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

That can certainly be done

free upload pictures


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

The second one works but why not change the l for a copper elbow and the s for a s trap

If you want to use the third one why not change it for a thermostat


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I thought it would have to many icons in the text if I changed to much. The original logo he sent me was very basic but bold so not sure if he wants the new one similar


----------

